# 'Fish on Wheels'



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Another interesting read...

http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/10/5398010/fish-on-wheels-lets-a-goldfish-drive-a-go-cart

I want one! Should have used a Jikin.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL. I assume they won't be able to sleep in that vehicle without crashing.


----------

